

NSA Spying Row Ushers in Debate Over Big Data - rbc
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-07-25/nsa-spying-row-in-congress-ushers-in-debate-over-big-data.html

======
rbc
This kind of thing could encourage privacy advocates to go after the private
sector about big data practices. It could turn into a big problem for some
companies.

